# PDR recommendation in the Stirling area?



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Looking to get a crease removed (hopefully!) out of my rear arch and also possibly a scratch removed/painted on my front bumper.

Any recommendations?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I've used smartrepairsinperth (website name) before without any issues.

A few of my mates have used Cars n' bikes in Bonnybridge and haven't had any issues (that I know of)


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Try Acci-Dent, Neil Scott gets very highly rated by people over on Pistonheads etc.

John


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

I can highly recommend Matt I've used him 3-4 times now. Think he lives around the hill foots and does lots of work for Foz in kennet
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks boost master, I will give him a call. A friend of mine had a dent taken out at Foz's and recommended him also, only my friend couldn't remember his name!!


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Contacted Matthew, needs to be bodyshop that sorts it, I don think its worth doing as guessing it will not be cheap:


----------

